# You should see what she's done



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

I have not seen it in the daylight yet, hence the lack of pictures, but my girlfriend has only had her brand new TT since Tuesday lunch time and she has kerbed the life out of the front off side wheel in one single act of womanness. In her haste to pull into a parking space to avoid holding up another driver she has kerbed what appears to be at least a third of the wheel. 
She informed me of the incident this afternoon and i have managed to arrange for a mobile unit to come out tomorrow morning and fix it. Before and after pictures will be added tomorrow, including a picture of my girlfriends rotting corpse if the wheel can't be fixed.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i won't give the I told you so speech, but have you checked if the steering is still straight?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

BLinky said:


> i won't give the I told you so speech, but have you checked if the steering is still straight?


Alignment will be out only tajes a nudge!

Teach her to park?!? Using the mirrors that can be moved? Down so she can see the kerb.

1. To be honest you need give confidence
2. It helped my GFs drive better
3. Some like my ex were just great at hitting cars
4. Every f'ing car she had she has smashed in one way or another! In fact she once managed to back her car into mine even though there was x3 length space on the driveway. It was all on the CCTV I did confront her as she didn't tell me. Thus she is my EX lol!!!

Good luck !! Be ez on here if you want @ex! Lol


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Women drivers eh? They care more about shopping than cars!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Seriously, dont have have just the one fixed. Maker her live with it as a reminder for a while. Lets face it that's how we all learned, by looking at the daily reminder of our stupidity, ruining the look of your pride & joy.

Also, since kerbing is going to happen inevitably, wait for her to bugger all 4 wheels and then get the 4 done. It'll work out cheaper


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

I drove the car last night and the steering is fine thankfully. Rather than reversing into the space and using her off side mirror for guidance she drove into it as she was in a hurry to get out of someones way. I just can't get over the fact that she has damaged so much of the outside edge. She said she was only doing about 5 mph, but why did she not steer away from the kerb as soon as she felt the initial impact!
In her defence the last TT was hardly kerbed in 2 1/4 years of ownership so she's allowed this one discretion, and i am confident that it won't happen again, in fact if any of you are in the Liverpool / Maghull area and you see a white TT parked 6ft away from the kerb you will know who's car it is.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

cheat: mount the kerb and then come down again. look out for children tho, the ones not on the road doesn't give you an bonus score.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

CraigW said:


> Women drivers eh? They care more about shopping than cars!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was waiting for that one to come out lol!! 
my beetle I love but not to fussed about her but when iv driven the TT Jesus iv never been so tense! god forbid I did anything to his wheels! my life wouldnt be worth living- maybe you men should stress more bout how important it is to NOT curb wheels , it worked with me lol x


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Here's the damage.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

did she see the curb at all lol???


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> did she see the curb at all lol???


Her powers of observation are pretty piss poor, but apparently she can multi task!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

That's not too bad actually. Not deep into the rim, no damaga other than paint and no cosmetic damage to tyre either which helps 

Just do what I do when the cat wees on the carpet. Rub her nose on it, give her bottom a little smack, tell her off. She wont do it again


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

to be honest I reckon I know what happened..... the curb jumped out on her


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TTS09 said:


> Her powers of observation are pretty piss poor, but apparently she can multi task!


BWAHAHAHAHAA!!

All it really means is that they can drive _and _not concentrate on where they're going at the same time. 

Here's a typical young lady who, for the purposes of the video, isn't actually on the move. Something to do with health and safety whilst filming.





Following these simple tips women can "look alert" at all times, even when they've just driven into a tree.

And don't forget to "really take the time to look in your mirrors". At yourself. Not for situational awareness. :roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

CamV6 said:


> Just do what I do when the cat wees on the carpet. Rub her nose on it, give her bottom a little smack, tell her off. She wont do it again


How will that stop her from kerbing her alloys?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

She needs a good beating for that :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Might work out cheaper in the long run if you just refurb the girlfriend


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Tsk, has your partner not watched this public safety video?


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

All fixed, £60 in total, job well done, girlfriend happy again.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you booked him for next Saturday as well? :lol:

Good job, and surprisingly good value.

Ldn


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hope you made her pay for it, if not bend her over and give her a dam good thrashing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> Hope you made her pay for it, if not bend her over and give her a dam good thrashing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Before i saw how bad the damage was i told her that i would pay for it. When i saw what a mess she had made of the wheel i told her that she was paying for it herself. Now that she's had to spend £60 on something that she would have probably left as it was she won't do it again, I'll guarantee it!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

TTS09 said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you made her pay for it, if not bend her over and give her a dam good thrashing :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


That'll be £60 less on your Xmas pressies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

CraigW said:


> That'll be £60 less on your Xmas pressies!


She absolutely loves Christmas, therefore present buying started in October and I've got everything i asked for on my list. Yes that's right, i had a list. It's the only way to ensure i don't end up with a load of shite that was apparently bought with thought and love. Stick to the list and screw the love.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Is it her car or yours?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> Tsk, has your partner not watched this public safety video?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

TTS09 said:


>


It's going to lower the price of your having that parked outside your house all the time


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

jdn said:


> Is it her car or yours?


It's her car.


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

pas_55 said:


> TTS09 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hopefully it's the last we've seen of the van, I'm sure it will be.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

London said:


> Have you booked him for next Saturday as well? :lol:
> 
> Ldn


 :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTS09 said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Is it her car or yours?
> ...


shudda bought her a dishwasher instead........ok hun you start on this and then work up to a new wash machine, iron....kettle......blah blah blahh.
only my opinion....hence my mrs dont drive


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

TTS09 said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > did she see the curb at all lol???
> ...


= curbing more than one wheel at a time?!


----------

